

Show HN: Eventbrite Event Change Notifer - hipaulshi
https://github.com/paulshi/EventbriteEventChangeNotifier

======
hipaulshi
Simple script to notifies you if event is modified. I originally used it to
notify me when a disrupt hackathon ticket was available. I probably should
wrap it into a webapp, if people are interested.

